# Dark spot in cornea of eye



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Devon Rex _Zuba _is 7 y.o. and in last year has developed a dark spot in cornea of his left eye. It's my understanding this condition (corneal sequestrum) is often associated with aging. It doesn't seem to bother him, but bothers me that it spoils the look of his blue eyes. Has anyone had experience with this? Alkee, Zuba's half sister (white, on left) is the same age and her eyes are clear.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2010)

My oldest cat Minnie who is 9 has this problem and has had it for some years, don't recall when it cropped up... but doesn't seem to bother her in any way. Wish I had a camera still... cause its for sure much larger of an area and is less defined and more like multiple patches of black.

This is what it looked like back in June of 2009


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Zuba's is almost that dark now....you can see the beginnings of it on one of the album photos on my profile if double click on the pic to enlarge it. There is also a second one forming.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've never had a cat with this condition but I do see a few around at the cat sanctuary with it... I don't know much about it, but it sounds like it can bring with it a bunch of other issues, including vision loss. 

This seemed pretty informative: Corneal Sequestrum in Cats

I wonder if maybe there's other conditions that could cause similar spots on a cats eyes?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

The other thing that comes to mind is melanoma.
Has your cat been checked by an opthamologist?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Carmel,_ thanks for the link telling me more about this condition.

_Mom of 4,_ No, haven't had him checked by an opthamologist....would likely have to go to University of Guelph Veterinary College I'm guessing. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it, is not squinting or having an eye discharge. Devons with their curly, kinky whiskers and eyebrows, I do have to snip them off if they're curling downward into the eyes. That's something I've been aware of, but since the spot(s) are in the lower part of the cornea I don't see how it could be irritated as the eyebrows aren't that long. Timings not good (is it ever?) as I'm right in the throes of moving house, but I'll need to see if I can find an opthamologist. I'll start with my vet first.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Zuba went to the vet today to have his eyes checked. The vet said they looked very healthy and didn't really think there was anything to be done, although he did suggest if I was worried to take him to an opthamologist, there's one at the vet college in Guelph, another one in downtown Toronto. So at this point I think it's going to be a wait and see.


----------

